# 1C

## lexhill

!
, ,   :
   ,     :   "",    "".
    ,  :        .
  :          ...  2013.  .        ""   .
  ""     "".
:
1.       ""???    .
2.   1   ?       "",    ""???

----------


## Cvetlana

1)    ,       
2)  1           .

----------


## lexhill

, .
  .
  ,              ( "")????

----------


## lexhill

:    ""    .
      ""???
      -      -  .
              ...

----------

,    .

----------

**, +1 :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ( "")????


,

----------


## Cvetlana

> ,    .


     1-        01.01.13            " "   "",     ,     .      ,     .

----------


## Andyko

> 1-


 ,   ,

----------


## 75

.     -  .   , ,    /     . ,  .    () ,     -   ,   -  .           .      -  .

----------


## Bazil

,   .      .    .       :
1.     
 (.) = "" 
  >= "01.01.13" 
 = .;

 = "";
;
;
  ,      .      ,      .
2.        .   .     ...  :Smilie:

----------

